# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya

## ninhpv

*HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK - PATTAYA* _( 5 ngày 4 đêm pt máy bay và ô tô )_ _ Thái Lan nằm ở trung tâm Đông Nam  Á. Đạo Phật là quốc giáo của Thái Lan với gần 94% dân số. Ngoài ra, 4%  dân số theo đạo Hồi, 1% theo đạo Thiên Chúa và các đạo khác. Thái Lan  thực hiện chế độ Quân chủ lập hiến. Đứng đầu nhà nước là nhà Vua và đứng  đầu chính phủ là Thủ tướng. Thái Lan nổi tiếng với ngành công nghiệp du  lịch, ngoài ra, các lĩnh vực khác như điện tử, xuất khẩu nông sản, chế  tác vàng bạc đá quý cũng rất phát triển._
*Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA (Ăn tối)* 
*06h30:* Xe và HDV của *DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ* đón đoàn điểm hẹn (Hà Nội), đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay VN …. khởi hành lúc 09h30 đi Bangkok.
*11h25:*  Đoàn tới sân bay quốc tế suvarnabumi. Xe đưa đoàn đi biển Pattaya– một  thành phố của màn đêm sống động. Đoàn tham quan Trại Cá Sấu - vườn thú  Sriracha Tiger Zoo.
*17h30:*  Đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn Century 3 sao hoặc tương đương. Đoàn dùng bữa  tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do thăm thành phố biển về đêm.
*Ngày 2: PATTAYA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
*07h30:* Đoàn  ăn sáng tự chọn. Đoàn du thuyền ra đảo Coral xem san hô: tự do tắm  biển, có thể mua vé tham gia các trò chơi thể thao trên biển (dù bay,  lặn biển, đua cano...) Đoàn trở về khách sạn ăn trưa. *14h00:* Đoàn  đi thăm quan Vườn hoa lan nhiệt đới Nong Nuch với các trò biểu diễn đặc  sắc của voi, xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống của Thái Lan. Đoàn  ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 
*19h30* : Xem Alcazar Show – chương trình biểu diễn nổi tiếng của các nghệ sĩ chuyển đổi giới tính.

*Ngày 3: PATTAYA - BANGKOK (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
*07h00:*  Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. Đoàn lên đuờng trở về Bangkok. Tham  quan Trung tâm Vàng bạc đá quí Thái Lan lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, tham quan  Vườn Bướm.Tham quan vườn thú lộ thiên Safari World.
*11h00:*  ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. Đoàn  rời khu vui chơi về Bangkok tham quan xưởng sản xuất đồ da với nhiều  chủng loại, kiểu dáng .
*19h00:* Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
*Ngày 4: BANGKOK (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
*07h00:*  Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. Tham quan Chùa Vàng (nơi có bức  tượng vàng ròng nặng 5 tấn rất đẹp và thiêng), tham quan Cung điện Hoàng  gia - nơi mỗi khi du khách đến Thái Lan không thể không ghé thăm với sự  uy nghi và kiến trúc cổ kim kết hợp rất đẹp, tham quan tượng phật Ngọc  Bích (phật của 4 mùa) được coi là rất linh thiêng. 
*11h00:*   Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Xe đưa đoàn đi mua sắm hàng tại các tổ hợp  siêu thị: Robinson, World Trade Center, Big C, Sogo Market...
*19h00:* Đoàn dùng bữa tối. Sau đó, du khách tự do dạo chơi tham quan Bangkok về đêm.
*Ngày 5: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng)* 

 Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. 
 Đoàn tự do mua sắm cho đến khi ra sân bay. 
  Làm thủ tục xuất cảnh lên máy bay. 
 Đoàn đáp chuyến bay VN … lúc 12h20 về sân bay Nội Bài. Xe đón du khách tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa về trung tâm Hà Nội. 
 Kết thúc hành trình.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH**: 399 USD* 
 Trẻ em: 265 USD 
 Trẻ em: Dưới 12 tuổi (ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, không lấy giường thêm)
** Giá tour bao gồm*: 
 Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Bangkok – Hà Nội.
 Thuế sân bay 2 nước, bảo hiểm hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu (106 USD).
 Khách sạn 3 *, điều hoà, TV, Tel, nóng lạnh (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba nếu lẻ người).
 Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ).
 Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại, Phí tham quan thắng cảnh (vào cửa một lần).
 Hướng dẫn viên  đi suốt tuyến.
 Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình tại Thái Lan.
 Quà tặng của *DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ* (mũ, vỏ hộ chiếu, quyển thông tin, dây gài vali).
** Giá tour không bao gồm*: 
 Chi phí cá nhân.
 Ngủ phòng đơn.
 Hành lý quá cước.
 Đồ uống.
 Tiền típ cho HDV và lái xe, 3 usd/ người / ngày
** Thủ tục*: Hộ chiếu còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng
*QK Liên Hệ  - Đặt Tour giá tốt nhất: Mr Ninh 0906.272.366*
Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá rẻ, Hà  Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá siêu rẻ,thai lan giá rẻHà Nội - Bangkok -  Pattaya giá rẻ, Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá siêu rẻ,thai lan giá rẻHà  Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá rẻ, Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá siêu  rẻ,thai lan giá rẻHà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá rẻ, Hà Nội - Bangkok -  Pattaya giá siêu rẻ,thai lan giá rẻ

----------


## gio_mua_dong

Xin hỏi hiện tại có tour nào đang đi ở thai lan không? Vợ chồng tôi muốn hỏi có thể ghép thêm vợ chồng tôi đi tour 1 ngày Bangkok thôi được không? Nghĩa là khi xuống dưới Pataya rồi lúc về Bangkok thì vợ chồng tôi đi cùng đoàn , tham quan một ngày theo đoàn tuor. Chỉ tham quan các điểm du lịch của Bangkok thôi. Như đi Hoàng cung, các chùa, nói chung các điểm du lịch trong quá trình từ Pataya về Bangkok . Có thông tin gì và ra sao bạn trả lời giúp .Cảm ơn.

----------

